# Smoked FlatIron Steak



## red dog (May 4, 2012)

We had a nice day Sunday last so decided to smoke two flat iron steaks for fajitas with smoked bell peppers and onions. I started out by marinating the steaks for six hours. If I were to use this marinade again I would change a couple of things. I would add some fresh garlic, black pepper, and some olive oil. This cut is very lean and could benefit from some extra fat. Here is the merinade.

3/4 cup salsa

1/4 cup Stubbs barbeque sauce

1/4 cup juice from pickled jalapenos

2 tsp dry mustard

1/2 tsp salt

The peppers and onion slices were coated with olive oil, salt, and pepper.

I smoked the steaks at 225-240 for two hours with manzanita chunks(basted at 1hr) to an internal temp of 135 then pulled and foiled for 40 minutes. The peppers and onions went in for the last hour of smoke. When I pulled the meat I cranked the temp up to 290 on the peppers while the meat rested. I finished the meat off on the gas grill with another dose of merinade and a quick sear on each side to get a nice sear. Gave the veggies a sear on the grill also. The meat was sliced thin and searved with flour tortillas, sour cream, black bean salsa, guacamole, and the sliced veggies.

Meat in the smoker


----------



## red dog (May 4, 2012)

And the rest of the story. Sorry I didn't get the money plate shot. I got busy reffereeing a dog fight.

The peppers and the dog











The Meat after the grill
	

		
			
		

		
	







The peppers after the grill
	

		
			
		

		
	







The finished product sliced
	

		
			
		

		
	







Man, it was tender and juicy and made great fajitas and some great sammys with the leftovers!


----------



## alelover (May 4, 2012)

Love the flatiron steak. Yours looks great.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 4, 2012)

alelover said:


> Love the flatiron steak. Yours looks great.


x2  You can get those cuts sooo dang juicy and perfectly cooked with ease. I use those the same way as you do. We love them in fajita's and with a caper cream sauce on top.. YUM


----------



## red dog (May 4, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> x2  You can get those cuts sooo dang juicy and perfectly cooked with ease. I use those the same way as you do. We love them in fajita's and with a caper cream sauce on top.. YUM


 Caper cream sauce sounds good! Do you make it or is it ptepared?


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 5, 2012)

*Caper Cream Sauce*

Heavy Cream 1/2 cup or slightly more

Butter 1 TB

Capers 2 TB

Shallots (or finely chopped onion)

Chopped garlic 2 cloves

White Wine 2-3 TB

Optional - brown mustard, horseradish. Sometimes I'll add a little bit of these two. It adds a little more depth to the sauce.

Medium Hot pan, melt butter & add shallots. Cook till translucent and add garlic. Don't let garlic brown or burn at all or it will ruin the sauce and you'll have to start over. Just before it starts getting close to browning add the white wine. 

Bring wine to a slow boil for a few minutes.

Add Cream and bring to a slow boil for a few minutes.

Add Capers. Stir and taste test. I like to add some of the caper juice from the jar to spread the caper flavor throughout the sauce but be careful because that liquid is very very salty. 

Hope you try it with your next flat iron. You'll be hooked.

Here's my last two caper cream sauces. I tried some beef stock in the one that doesn't look very appetizing but it was really good. That one was a flat iron and the white sauce was a tri tip. I liked the flat iron better and it cooked up perfectly.


----------



## red dog (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe. It looks and sounds great to me. I will definately give it a try. I can picture that on a venison steak also, or maybe even rabbit.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 5, 2012)

No problem. We love it on our elk roasts & steaks. I bet it it would be good on rabbit and pretty much any meat.


----------

